# my fry tank



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats a nice tank. How big is it?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

75 i believe. maybe 90


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

this may sound stupid, but what kinda fish are they?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Yes what type of fish are the, they look like baby convicts to me


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't think they are convicts..I had some fry myself and you can really see the bars on them. maybe firemouths or lethinops??


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

they're jaguar cichlids


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Neat O! I love it. Very sweet!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

alliecat420 said:


> this may sound stupid, but what kinda fish are they?





oliesminis said:


> Yes what type of fish are the, they look like baby convicts to me





rskb3467 said:


> I don't think they are convicts..I had some fry myself and you can really see the bars on them. maybe firemouths or lethinops??





justintrask said:


> they're jaguar cichlids


indeed they are. my favorite cichlid by far.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Woah, old topic  any pics of them now? 

-Ollie


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice setup!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

they were all sold to my LFS with the exception of a few of the nice juvies.


----------

